# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  **~*kaha tha na**~*

## ~rani aapi~

"Kaha tha na!


              Kaha tha na!
    Mujhay tum iss tarah sootay huay matt chor ker jana
    Mujhay bayshak jaga daina
Bata daina
    Muhabbat k safar main saath mairay chal nahin saktay
    Judai main, hijar main saath mairay jul nahin saktay
          Tumhain rasta badalna hai
   Mairi hadd se nikalna hai
          Tumhain kis baat ka durr tha
   Tumhain jaanay nahin daitay
          Kahin per qaid ker laitay
Array PUGLAY!
   Muhabbat key tabiyat main zaberdasti nahin hoti!
          Jissay rasta badalna ho 
          Ussay rasta badalnay se
          Jissay hadd se nikalna ho
          Ussay hadd se nikalnay se
Na koi rok paya hai
Na koi rok paey ga
  Tumhain kiss baat ka durr tha
          Mujahy baishak jaga daitay
  Tumhain main daikh hee laitee
  Tumhain koi dua daitee
                Kam-az-kamm yuN tu na hota
Mairay Saathi! Haqeeqat hai
 Tumharay baad khonnay k Liay kuch bhee nahin baaqi
         Mager khonnay say durti hoon
               MAIN AB SONAY SAY DURTI HOON!
               MAIN AB SONAY SAY DURTI HOON!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

WOW very nice :up; :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice :givefl;

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx miss_sweet:givefl;

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx bela :givefl;

----------


## S0nu

nice sharin :givefl;

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice

----------


## ~rani aapi~

thanx sonu :givefl;

----------


## Majid

very nice

----------


## ~rani aapi~

> very nice


thanx majid  :Big Grin:

----------


## daniyal dani

rani kia ye complete nazm hai ya short ki hai aap ne ager possibl ho to ye poori nazm mjy<daniyal_danii@yahoo.com> pe send kr sako to naWAZISH HOGI


daniyal

----------


## eastwast

cool rani cool ..........................

----------


## luckyroy

very niceeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

